# Spamassassin DCC perl error

## maiku

I'm getting this weird error with spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 and dcc-1.3.55. *Quote:*   

> Apr 18 11:33:06 fortissimo spamd[9098]: spamd: connection from localhost [127.0.0.1] at port 58536
> 
> Apr 18 11:33:06 fortissimo spamd[9098]: spamd: checking message (unknown) for qscand:210
> 
> Apr 18 11:33:12 fortissimo spamd[9098]: dcc: dccifd -> check skipped: Connection refused Can't call method "print" on an undefined value at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Mail/SpamAssassin/Plugin/DCC.pm line 429. at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Mail/SpamAssassin/Plugin/DCC.pm line 471.
> ...

 Not sure what's going on.

----------

## maiku

Bump.

----------

## tranquilcool

 *maiku wrote:*   

> I'm getting this weird error with spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 and dcc-1.3.55. *Quote:*   Apr 18 11:33:06 fortissimo spamd[9098]: spamd: connection from localhost [127.0.0.1] at port 58536
> 
> Apr 18 11:33:06 fortissimo spamd[9098]: spamd: checking message (unknown) for qscand:210
> 
> Apr 18 11:33:12 fortissimo spamd[9098]: dcc: dccifd -> check skipped: Connection refused Can't call method "print" on an undefined value at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Mail/SpamAssassin/Plugin/DCC.pm line 429. at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Mail/SpamAssassin/Plugin/DCC.pm line 471.
> ...

 

same here. have googled around but can't find any solution so far.

----------

## stripe

Had the same issue.

Resolution is very easy. Since you have had high load on your spamd, the dcc starts local dcc server which caches the checksumes localy via socket. If the dccd process dies for some reason (logrotate, etc), it does not remove the socket file in /var/dcc/ directory. So dcc thinks it has local dcc server but can't connect to it via socket it has found, because the process dccifd does not run. Than reports an error it cannot write to daemon instead to connect to remote dcc servers. So enter mentioned directory and delete the socked dccifd. Than simply restart spamd and dcc would run smoothly afterwards.

----------

